# Wifi sur PPC G4 via freebox HD et D-Link Airplus G DWL-G122



## Littlebrain (27 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes

J'explique, j'ai récupéré un G4 AGP dépourvu d'airport, donc équipé d'un D-Link Airplus G DWL-G122 qui fonctionnait très bien chez la personne qui m'a donné les appareils en question, j'ai placé le tout dans mon garage (juste sous mon appart) et espérait connecter le G4 à mon réseau freebox HD...
Sauf que... le G4 repère le réseau mais ne parvient pas à s'y connecter, quelqu'un a t'il une astuce ou cela peut il simplement venir d'une faiblesse de réception ou d'un souci de paramétrage ?
Au fait, dans mes pref système, dans réseau, pas moyen de paramétrer le wifi... et le logiciel fournit n'est pas pratique, y'a pas moyen de passer par pref système, ce qsui serait bien plus simple... ?


----------



## Littlebrain (6 Avril 2010)

Littlebrain a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et à toutes
> 
> J'explique, j'ai récupéré un G4 AGP dépourvu d'airport, donc équipé d'un D-Link Airplus G DWL-G122 qui fonctionnait très bien chez la personne qui m'a donné les appareils en question, j'ai placé le tout dans mon garage (juste sous mon appart) et espérait connecter le G4 à mon réseau freebox HD...
> Sauf que... le G4 repère le réseau mais ne parvient pas à s'y connecter, quelqu'un a t'il une astuce ou cela peut il simplement venir d'une faiblesse de réception ou d'un souci de paramétrage ?
> Au fait, dans mes pref système, dans réseau, pas moyen de paramétrer le wifi... et le logiciel fournit n'est pas pratique, y'a pas moyen de passer par pref système, ce qsui serait bien plus simple... ?



Je reprend mon message...
J'ai monté le G4 en question dans mon appart' et tout branché bien comme il faut, le D-link semble fonctionner, mon réseau est détecté, et ma barre menu me dit que je suis connecté... Mais pas d'internet.
J'ai réinstallé les drivers du D-link (fraichement téléchargés sur le site du fabricant) vidé la PRAM, bien vérifié mon réseau, vérifié ma connexion appletalk, désactivé mon firewall... Mais... CA MARCHE PAS !
A noter, aussi, que la connection a tendance à se rompre et à se réactiver toute seule...
Merci de vos lumières...


----------



## christophe2312 (6 Avril 2010)

pourquoi pas monter une carte airport dans le g4
La cle est sur un port usb1 ? ce qui explique les pertes de connection
Les cles (en usb)  en connection trop lointaine c est aleatoire


----------



## Invité (6 Avril 2010)

Bah, l'AirPort pour ce G4, c'est du B.
Sur un QuickSilver, j'ai mis une carte PCI/WiFi avec une puce Broadcom BCM4306. Reconnue comme Airport dès le boot, sans drivers. Et elle fait B/G


----------



## Littlebrain (6 Avril 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> pourquoi pas monter une carte airport dans le g4
> La cle est sur un port usb1 ? ce qui explique les pertes de connection
> Les cles (en usb)  en connection trop lointaine c est aleatoire



Je n'ai pas d'airport... par contre j'ai une carte USB 2...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Bah, l'AirPort pour ce G4, c'est du B.
> Sur un QuickSilver, j'ai mis une carte PCI/WiFi avec une puce Broadcom BCM4306. Reconnue comme Airport dès le boot, sans drivers. Et elle fait B/G



et en français, ça fait comment ?


----------



## Invité (6 Avril 2010)

Littlebrain a dit:


> et en français, ça fait comment ?



Ben il y a wikipedia par exemple.
Mais comme t'as l'air fainéant je synthétise :
B = 11 Mbits/s
G = 54 Mbits/s


----------



## Littlebrain (7 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Ben il y a wikipedia par exemple.
> Mais comme t'as l'air fainéant je synthétise :
> B = 11 Mbits/s
> G = 54 Mbits/s



Et... Maintenant, n'étant pas technicien et ne comprenant absolument pas de quoi tu me parles... Peux tu me dire à quoi m'avance cette réponse ?
Je veux pas faire mon chieur, mais si mon problème venait d'un airport, je l'aurai précisé dans mon post... Et si j'avais un airport, je pense que je n'aurai pas de problèmes, mais voilà, j'en ai pas.

Et oui, je suis fainéant mais susceptible.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------




christophe2312 a dit:


> Les cles (en usb)  en connection trop lointaine c est aleatoire



J'ai déjà dit que la clé était sur une carte USB2, mais j'avais pas dit qu'elle n'était pas loin du tout, y'a pas 10 mètres entre l'émetteur et le récepteur.


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2010)

27 05 2009 --> 07 04 2010 : dis donc t'étais pas pressé d'obtenir une réponse !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h46 ----------

06 04 2010 : excuse me


----------



## Littlebrain (10 Avril 2010)

Disons que, de toute façon, pressé ou pas, personne ne semble avoir la "réponse"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2010)

Littlebrain a dit:


> Disons que, de toute façon, pressé ou pas, personne ne semble avoir la "réponse"...



Moi, je pense l'avoir : je pense que si tu avais une Freebox avant d'avoir ce Mac, tu avais déjà un ordi branché dessus ! Donc je prendrais bien le pari que si cet ordi est éteint, tu peux te connecter, et que s'il est allumé, tu ne peux pas ! 

Si j'ai gagné mon pari, la solution est de mettre la Freebox en mode "routeur", qui est indispensable pour connecter simultanément plusieurs ordinateurs sur une seule Freebox (le fil unique consacré à Free, dans "Internet et réseau doit contenir des indications sur comment y parvenir, je ne m'étendrais donc pas là dessus ici, car ça n'est pas l'endroit, mais sache que mon précédent G4 (un Audionumérique  à 733 Mhz) a fonctionné quelques temps avec la même clé que toi avant que je ne lui trouve la carte PCI qui va bien et qui est reconnue comme une carte Airport extrème  Grâce à un des modos de ce forum (Mackie ))


----------



## Littlebrain (18 Avril 2010)

Désolé, mais la freebox est déjà en mode routeur (j'ai mon powerbook, mon PC et maintenant le G4 qui se connectent).
Mias j'ai résolu mon problème tout seul en branchant le G4 à ma freebox par le cable ethernet... Rien ne fonctionnait, donc là je me suis dit qu'il y avait un peu plus qu'un problème de dongle, j'ai donc éffacé toutes mes configurations réseau, j'en ai recréé une en boot DHCP, et c'est reparti avec le cable, là j'ai rebranché le dongle, et voilà, ça fonctionne, merci en tout cas pour ton soutien et tes solutions 

Dan


----------

